# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Does registered mail always require a signature?

## PistolPete33

Please see post below.

Just curious if registered mail always requires a signature or not.

Thanks,
Pete

----------


## POPS

I believe so brother, but not 100%...

----------


## Western Man

Here's a secret. Make friends with your mailman. Tip him $10 during X-mas. Tell him if you receive something that requires a sig. that he can sign for it for you in case you are not home. Your mailman CAN do this if he is familiar with you and he can leave it in a safe place. He/she doesn't want to knock on the door and ask you to sign. It is easier if they sign for it. Try it.

----------


## PistolPete33

The pkg would be sent to a P.O. Box not a house. Would you just call it a loss and have it shipped back to sender cause you never ordered anything?

----------


## PistolPete33

So, I picked up the slip this morning and it's a "Sorry We Missed You" slip. in the Delivery box only Registered Mail is checked. The box for signature etc is left blank so I'm assuming I don't have to sign for it? when I checked the number online this is what it reads:

Service(s): Registered Mail
Status: Notice Left

We attempted to deliver your item at 9:15 AM on August 15, 2009 in XXXXX and a notice was left. You may pick up the item at the Post Office indicated on the notice, go to www.usps.com/redelivery, or call 800-ASK-USPS to arrange for redelivery. If this item is unclaimed after 30 days then it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. 





Enter Label/Receipt Number. 

Enter Label / Receipt Number. 





Detailed Results:

Notice Left, August 15, 2009, 9:15 am, 
Arrival at Unit, August 15, 2009, 9:14 am

What should I do? I don't think there will be an issue.

----------


## Western Man

> What should I do? I don't think there will be an issue.


Go pick it up!!!! It's already made it through customs, and the local P.O. doesn't know its contents. Sign illegibly if you're worried about it.

----------


## Western Man

> So, I picked up the slip this morning and it's a "Sorry We Missed You" slip. in the Delivery box only Registered Mail is checked. The box for signature etc is left blank so I'm assuming I don't have to sign for it?


No, you DO have to sign for it. It's already there; go get it. Geez

----------


## swol_je

Yes just sign for it. I order pills for my hairline all the time from a place who also sells everything else. They dont know what it is. You will be fine.

----------

